# Chipotle has eliminated gmo products



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

from their menus ( bout 1,850 global locations restaurants ) .
( whole process took a couple years )

anyway, Non gmo foods are 1 of Thee fastest growing USA food trends.

http://chipotle.com/gmo/


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how this all plays out. Thanks for posting this!


----------

